# Help attaching snow thrower (rod) on 68 112



## DeereMark (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a diagram on connecting the rod for lifting the snow blower on a 68 Deere 112? I've got everything else hooked but this rod. Im assuming I should be attaching to the bar that lifts the mower deck (on the left/ drivers side) however a diagram or detailed explanation would be a huge help.


----------

